# Post some pics of some trophies



## gander

This is a gar that we killed near Labelle this past summer, we killed 5 others bigger than it I'll see if I can find some pics!


----------



## offthehook

nice gar!


----------



## activescrape

that thing is huge!


----------



## Reel Blessed

Very nice. Looks like someone found out how sharp their teeth are! LOL.


----------



## texas two guns

East Texas Grass Carp shot during a tournament.


----------



## haparks

cool i have always wanted to convet my old bow into a bow fishin bow--u guy may get me started


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Here are a couple from last yet at Bob Hall pier. The two sheeps I shot with my bow the smacks i caught n rod and reel. 









3 more sheeps.


----------



## happyme

Here's a few good sized ones.:dance:


----------



## happyme

Another nice Gator Gar and some REALLY FAT buffs


----------



## Astros13

Are fish that big still good to eat???


----------



## bowfishrp

The gar are good....I would eat a buff before I would ever eat a carp but I would still have to be hungry to eat a buff!


----------



## redduck

Buffalo are very good to eat. My grandfather was a commercial fisherman in Arkansas back in the 50's and that was the main fish caught using gill nets and snag lines. he caught and sold many a one. What he did not sell we ate every time we visited him.


----------



## bowfishrp

I understand. My father in law used to catch them all the time as a kid and tells me they are good....but there are so many other fish that are great.

Here is one we got out of the trinity a couple years ago.
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/images/July4thGar/IMG_0736.jpg


----------



## happyme

Yep, still good to eat.:spam:


----------



## Astros13

ohhhhhhh ok Well time for a fish fry then


----------



## Sweet Action

2008. Didnt weigh them but I'm @ 310lbs. so they might push 200.


----------



## outdooraggie2011

never eat carp!


----------



## outdooraggie2011

at least that's what I've always been told anyway


----------



## dang_ol

buff are good, my grandfather cooks them every now and then. as long as it is hot, once it gets cold i can't eat it.


----------



## Gorda Fisher

*Yeah*

From what i gather you season em reeal good with whatever your favorite spices are and (this is the important part) put em on a small board into the oven, cook until meat is a nice white and just starting to flake, then open the trash can, proceed to throw away the fish and then eat the board- Enjoy.


----------



## Chunky

Great pics, I want to kill one of those really big gar some day. My biggest is right at 70 lbs...nice but not giant.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

I need to show ya'll a spot off the Trinity River n I10..
Theres a Bunch of Levithans there..
In a few months I may have to make a trip there when there up n movin in the bottoms. Ive seen a few over 200 up in a slough...During Duck season weve seen 500+ hanging in 1 place..even a blind man could wear em out

Oxx


----------



## JKD

*Trophy*

Here is my biggest fish to date, a common carp I shot. When we put it on our 50lb scale it bottomed it out immdetly we guessed it to be around 60lbs. Would have been a state record, beating the previous record at 46.xx lbs, but at 2 a.m. we had nowhere to take it and had to work early in the morning so we didnt bother.
I'm 6'2'' 165lbs


----------



## mike1970lee

there are a lot of gar inside HYC


----------



## dang_ol

here is my biggest, me and my buddy shot it at the same time.


----------



## bzrk180

Man, those are some monsters (TRULY...nightmare status!!)!! VERY NICE!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

dang_ol said:


> here is my biggest, me and my buddy shot it at the same time.


Very nice cat. I don't have anything BIG yet but I love the sport and hope to have something like that to show in the future..:cheers:


----------

